# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Kanker Forum >  Column: Je risico op borstkanker verkleinen? Eet meer wortelen!

## FRANCOIS580

Hoe meer wortelen je eet, hoe mooier je ogen! Dat weten we al langer, maar de hoge concentratie aan carotenoïden in wortelen en andere groenten heeft een nog veel groter impact op je gezondheid. Nu kwamen wetenschappers van de befaamde Harvard Medical School er achter dat vrouwen die veel wortelen of andere voedingsstoffen met een hoog gehalte aan carotenoïden hun risico op borstkanker gevoelig verkleinen. Wat zijn de andere gezondheidsvoordelen van deze carotenoïden en welke voedingsstoffen zijn samen met wortelen rijn aan deze stof?

Carotenoïden zijn belangrijke voedingsstoffen die in hoge concentraties voorkomen in allerlei verse groenten en fruit. Recent wetenschappelijk onderzoek wees nu uit dat vrouwen met een hoge dosis carotenoïden in hun bloed een veel kleiner gevaar lopen op het ontstaan en de ontwikkeling van bepaalde soorten borstkankers. Het gaat hem vooral om die soorten die veroorzaakt worden door twee welbepaalde types van kwaadaardige tumoren die tot hiertoe bijzonder moeilijk te behandelen waren en meestal een dodelijke afloop kenden.

Onderzoekers aan de Harvard Medical School onderzochten de aanwezige concentratie van carotenoïden (een plantaardige stofà in het bloed van de deelnemende vrouwen. Zij combineerde gegevens van in totaal drieduizend vrouwen met borstkanker en van vierduizend gezonde vrouwen.

*Kleiner risico op borstkanker* 
De resultaten hiervan waren ronduit verbluffend. De vrouwen met de hoogste concentratie aan carotenoïden hadden een opmerkelijk kleiner risico op borstkanker dan vrouwen die een kleine dosis carotenoïden lieten optekenen. Het verband tussen de twee deelnemende groepen aan dit onderzoek was nog meer uitgesproken bij rokende en bij slanke vrouwen.

*Vrouwelijk hormoon oestrogeen*
Carotenoïden bezorgen zowel heel wat groenten als fruit soorten hun fel gele, oranje of rode kleur. Voeding met een hoge concentratie van deze plantaardige stof zijn naast wortelen vooral zoete aardappelen, spinazie, boerenkool, rode pepers en pompoen. Hoe hoger de concentratie Carotenoïden hoe hoger je bescherming tegen agressieve borstkankers die ook zonder het vrouwelijk hormoon oestrogeen verder groeien. Daardoor zijn dergelijke kwaadaardige tumoren bijzonder moeilijk te behandelen.

*Borstkanker voorkomen*
Wetenschappers zijn er nu meer en meer van overtuigd dat een gezond dieet het ontstaan van heel wat soorten borstkankers kan voorkomen. De resultaten van hun onderzoek tonen aan dat een gezond dieet bestaande uit verse groenten en fruit je risico op agressieve kanker tumoren kan verkleinen of zelfs voorkomen. Tot hiertoe was niet veel bekend over de invloed van het vrouwelijke hormoon oestrogeen op deze soorten borstkanker. Vrouwen met een erfelijke belasting lopen volgens wetenschappers het grootste gevaar.

*Gezond afslanken*
Wortelen zijn erg gezond en lang niet alleen voor het krijgen van mooie ogen. Ze bevatten immers een grote hoeveelheid vitaminen en mineralen en weinig of geen vet. Honderd gram wortelen bevat amper veertig calorieën.

Wortelen zijn dan ook bijzonder interessant voor al diegenen die met hun overgewicht definitief komaf willen maken. Wortelen bevatten ook een hoge concentratie aan voedingsvezels en betacaroteen, dat door je lichaam wordt omgezet in vitamine A (verantwoordelijk voor je mooie ogen). De combinatie.../...

Lees verder...

----------

